# In the 2WW with a 6 cell and a 5 cell embryo feel there is no hope



## JoeyH (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, 

I dont know if there are any ladies out there that can offer any words of wisdom, this is ICSI number 3 for us. I am a poor responder to the stims and this time our RE changed us to the short protocol, it went sooo much smoother, couldn't believe it when i was ready for EC during the normal time range. Anyhow i ended up with 15 follices and 13 eggs more than ever before and was really hopeful this time.  

Then we got the call to say that only 5 had fertilised, not as many as we would have liked but heh ho kept praying for our 5 embies to do their stuff and prepared to go for a 3 day transfer. Went for the 3dt on 27/6/11 and I was devastated when we found out that although our top two emrbyos were good quality (grade 4 and 3 which is like A and B i understand from what the embryologist told us about the grading and that one had no fragmentation while another had minimal) they were only at the 5 cell stage. I know they should have been 8 cells at least by then and i could hardly hold back to the tears during the transfer. The RE said there was still a chance but wouldnt give any odds and i just really feel they put them back to at least do something. Just before they went back one of the 5 cells turned into 6, the RE seemed pleased by this but i just cant seem to be positive. 

Our first cycle we had a 4 and a 6 cell put back but it ended in a chemical pregnancy and last cycle we had a 6 and an 8 that didnt stick at all. So feeling really down. 

We dont have any frozen embryos and this again has made me think the two i have on board stand no chance if the others didnt continue to grow  

I am driving myself insane during the 2WW, I keep googling (I know i shouldn't) and trying to look for anything positive, but its not working. I have had no signs at all, no implantation bleeding, no cramping, nothing, other than boobs that feel like volcanos due to the pessaries lol! 

Does anyone have any words of wisdom that may cheer me up? Or know anyone that has ended up with a BFP with a 5 or 6 cell? 

Good luck to all of you gals in the 2WW, sticky vibes to all.  

Joey H x


----------



## JessLange (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor you. I can empathise. I had a 4 and a 5 cell put back in ( I only made two eggs) and have an official OTD of 8th July. Like you, I feel that they put them back in as they were not going to survive in the petri dish anyway. I feel nothing so am just going to write it off. Horrid to have to be so negative but I feel I just cannot cope with the anticipation and hope any more for it only to be dashed!! 2WW is a killer.
Let's try to get through it together.   When is your OTD?

Jess.


----------



## JoeyH (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Jess, 2ww is a bummer isn't it??!! With this being our 3rd attempt i'm the same as you just cant bring myself to get my hopes up.  Thanks for replying, my OTD is the 12th,  I went back to work today, it felt better to take my mind of things for a bit, have felt like i am going bonkers searching for positive news on those little embryos with fewer cells. Will keep everything crossed for you for the 8th.    

Joey x


----------



## JessLange (Mar 14, 2011)

How are you holding up Joey? I am going crazy here. I test every day, which is a great mistake as I am getting negative all the time! I see it as good preparation for the inevitable!!! Only 2 days unil D day for me, it seems like forever. 
Thinking of you. 
Jess. xxx


----------



## Lexikins (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Joey - Hope you are doing OK.  Just wanted to let you know that our 1st ICSI in 2006 which resulted in a BFP and our son was the result of having x2 4 cell embies replaced albeit in day 2 transfer - not sure if that makes any difference?!  We have had day 2 transfer today for ICSI #2 and again with x2 4 cell embies and consultant was very optimistic.  I trust him so have everything crossed!  Thinking of you and hoping that you can find some positivity!    
Jess - Lots and lots of luck for Friday


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

keep believing in your 5-cells      sending you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Joey,

Hope you are doing ok, 

We had a FET but we had a 6 cell and a 7 cell and im now 22 weeks pregnant!! Our 2 fresh transfers before hand have always  had "better" embies, 1st cycle was a 8 cell and a 10 cell (if I remember correctly) and the 2nd fresh go was 2 blasts...all ended in BFN...

Please dont give up hope on your embies   

Good Luck x


----------



## JoeyH (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi ladies, thank you so much for all the replies, i am sorry i haven't been back in touch for a couple of days, its bad news unfortunately, i took a turn for the worst on my way to work on Wednesday (9dpt) terrible period pain that made me feel sick, it lasted about 20 minutes then wore off, and there was a little bit of pink blood, phoned the hospital and was told to rest. Had no more blood Thursday so was hoping against all odds it may be some sign of late implantation, but the spotting came back yesterday 11dpt and is worse this morning, i am officially 12dpt and 15dpo (EC), so we did an early test and its BFN, period pain is now constant and with the spotting i am convinced this is finally all over. Its a mirror image of my last 2ww, i tested 14dpo and got BFN, prayed i had tested early but then started losing red discharge the same day and AF was here 2 days later. 

What has helped me so much is to hear the positive stories that you guys have experienced. We dont know if we are going to be allowed to have another go, we can just about finance it in the next 6 months but i am scared the RE may say no after this third attempt and tell us we are wasting our time. 

Good luck to all ladies still in the 2WW and to all of you that have your little ones or may be thinking of your next go, 

Much love, 

Joey H xxxxx


----------



## JoeyH (Aug 9, 2010)

Jess, also wanted to say was thinking of you yesterday hope you had a BFP, good luck Joey xxxxxx


----------



## Lexikins (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Joey 
I am so sorry to hear your news, really hope you get to try again.  
Take care  
L xxxx
PS - were you offered AMH test last time? If not it may be worth asking whether it is appropriate for you. For us it was new this time round and enabled the consultant to better predict the response I would have to drugs and guage the dosage accordingly.


----------



## JessLange (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi there ladies. I am afraid I am going to join you Joey as a  . So sad. We shall have to just keep this strand going and and going and going until we do get it together for a BFP each. 
Lexikins. Good info. I mught have the AMH test now. I thought it was not important before in establishing how much medication to have. I see that it is. 
Love to you all.

Jess x


----------

